# Potential trade set-ups by (MARKETWAVES)



## MARKETWAVES (1 June 2005)

*POTENTIAL   TRADE -SET-UPS  ....*


 This  thread  is  being set  here  to  show ,,,  potential  set  ups  that  I  am  observing  ...... to   enter various  paticular  markets  that  currently  I  am  intersted in .  
*PLEASE  DO   NOT  CONFUSE  THESE POSTS WITH  TRADE SET-UPS  AS RECOMENDATIONS .*


  They  are all  *Technical by  thier Nature.....  * 


  These trades are  not being chosen  with  any  fundamental consideration  ,,  *only  the  chart  patterns  themselves  are being  put  into  a  perspective  of ELLIOTT  WAVES  or  FIBONACCI RETRACEMENT  LEVELS  ..... *, Also   considersed  is the  Visual  Illustration  of Significant  *Multiple  support or Multiple  resistance *  areas to  give one  a sence  of  where  price  may  be  headed  ..

 *Now  ,  Please  be  aware  that  some  of  these   TRADE  SET-UPS
           WILL  NOT  MAKE  IT ,,  So To Speak  .....*



*This where  the  understanding  of  Risk  to  Reward comes  in ....  *   
  One must  learn  to  separate  the  term  *RISK  TO  REWARD   *              from  the  term 
* MONEY MANGEMENT ...  * 
   though  similar  ,,,,,  THEY  ARE  DIFFRENT TOPICS  ONTO  THEMSELVES...


   THE  IDEA  HERE  IS  TO  BE  IN  TRADES WHERE THE RISK IS say 3- to-1
     (for  example )
   We   are   talking  about finding  trades  that  the   objective  to  get  out  of  a trade  is 3  times  greater  than  the amount  of  money  you  risk on  that  individual .....  particular  trade ... 

  The  *Risk *   is  determined  by the diffrence between,,,the  entry  price  and  the  stop  price... *This  is  the  Risk...*


  On the  other hand ...

*Money  mangement  *  is  based  on  how  much  CAPITAL you  have  trade  with,,,,,, which  determins  how  many   shares  or  contracts .....   should  you  purchase  to  enter  the  trade .... 


 *My hopes  are  you  really  understand this  principle //// *   




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (1 June 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MKARKETWAVES)*

NOK  .....  CAN  17  HOLD  UP ?





  1ST....  CHART,
  5  WAVES  UP......  RUNNING  INTO  RESISTANCE  ?...... 



  2ND  CHART ,
NOK  .....  CAN  17  HOLD  UP ?


  STARTING  TO  LOOK  BEARISH ?...........


TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (2 June 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

Live  Cattle


 This  looks  like it's  selling  off and  is dumping  into  a  previous  area  of  support ...  and  the  stochastics  oscillator  is  wallowing  in  the  oversold  area  ....  this  is  very typical of  how  I  go  bottom fishing... 

   Watching    this  set-up  closely  ....



TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

Waves.
Great setups.

Its common for setups to fail---thats why they are a setup and not yet a trade.What do you usually use as you buy trigger?

Good to see an expectancy of 3:1 but as you know some wont make it even though they dont get stopped.
So do you have a set exit at 3:1 risk or do you use a technical exit---regardless of Reward to Risk at the time.Can you let it run---?

(A)Do you know what your most consecutive losses are?
(B)Do you know your Biggest "Initial Drawdown"As opposed to peak to valley drawdown.

What sort of Initialcapital would you think appropriate to trade this method.
(A) and (B) above should solve that problem as in make it possible to work back to a figure.

Do you vary risk at all---other than slippage?

Thanks again great analysis.
Unfortunatley wont be around to check their progress.
Win lose or draw this is great for all to see your analysis at work.

I'll be very interested to have a look in when Im back in a few weeks.


----------



## DTM (2 June 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

Yes MW, nice charts.  Good to see an expert at work.  That intersection of resistance and support is very interesting.  I have just noticed them from your drawings and have added it in to what I do.  I must say that its really opened my eyes to looking at a longer term and it gives me great support for intraday trading.  Cuts out a lot of noise for me.

Thanks again and much appreciated.

Will buy you a beer if I'm ever in NY again. :bier:


----------



## MARKETWAVES (5 June 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

WEEKLY    CORN    VIEW ...

    CAN  WE   BREAK  OUT  OF  THIS  LOWER  CHANNEL ?


    PRICES....  look  like  they broke  out  on  the  daily  views  recently ...   
                  and  appears  to  be  pulling  back ....




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 July 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

This  trade set up  is  .....  being  posted for  the  sense  of  appreciation  that I  get  from  the one  called  DTM .....

  CHECK  OUT  THE  LAST  POST  HOW  RESISTANCE  HAS COME  TOGETHER ...



  This  is  intersesting /////  

Please  don't  give  me  credit for  pointing  out these lines ...  I  have  learned  them  form  studying  the  work  of  Fibonacci Retracements  and  Elliott Waves ..... These  lines  work  well  only when   they  are  tied  to  certain  Elliott Wave  structures  and  certain Fibonacci Retracement  levels .....  outside  of  this  they  become  less  reliable......  a  whole  lot  less   reliable..  You  could  never back test a  particular  stock  or  commodity  for these  lines without these 2  basic theories of understanding. 

*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK*… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## RichKid (4 July 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> This  trade set up  is  .....  being  posted for  the  sense  of  appreciation  that I  get  from  the one  called  DTM .....




MW,
May I add my name to the list of appreciative followers? There are bound to be more who do not post but just watch.
I was getting withdrawal symptoms after not seeing your charts for a few days! Just thought I'd let you know your chart work is excellent in my view. Keep it up, I'm glad you're continuing your posts. Apologies for not contributing as much but I only trade some of the markets you follow.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (7 July 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

WOW  ......  DTM  WHAT  DID ..  I  SHOW YOU  ....  just  days  ago ...

 This  kinda thing  ,,  is happening  all  the  time ....  break  through 3  major resistance  lines  ..... tied  to  Elliott  Waves and  Fibonacci  Retracement  lines  ....    DON'T  WASTE  YOUR  TIME  ..  looking for  this  type of  set-up elswhere ....  ithis  workks , DTM.....  because  of  its Elliott Wave  structure  that  it  is  tied  to ..

  I  am  now  looking  for  a  place  to  exit ..... based on  targets  and  objectives ..


  By  the  way , can you  send  me  a  list  of  ticker  symbols of  the  markets  that  you  look  at or  trade ?... I  heard  you  loud and clear when  you said  that YOU   trade other markets   that  are not posted here ....


  Heres  an  update .......


----------



## DTM (7 July 2005)

*Re: Potential-Trade  set-ups by ( MARKETWAVES)*

Nice charts again MW.  Good pick on the Unleaded fuel.  I've been following oil and it has the same movement as gasoline.  Personally I can see oil heading to $70 again before dropping.


I was trading the Diamonds (DIA) and Q's (QQQQ) short term and did well with them.  I don't trade them anymore and just concentrate on the Australian Market.  I keep an eye on the Dow because some of the companies I track tend to follow the dow.  I also look at FX, specifically AUD and USD, Oil and Gold, Copper and some other metals and Treasury bills.  I am basically a beginner (9 months now) concentrating on short term trading.  I am fast tracking myself as much as possible to try and be a better trader.  I am also looking at moving into FX and maybe trading the SPI futures (S&P 200) in Australia as it gives you good predictable (most times) movements.

MW, if you could post up the 5 and 10 year US Treasury bills it would be greatly appreciated.  I don't have the ticker symbol but I'll show an example of the 10 year T bill from my Optiongear software.

I'll put up a graph of the 10 year T bill, the candlesticks being the T bill and the line being the Euro.  I watch the Euro via the T-Bills for those interested.


----------

